# Fun with expired film



## a.rodgers (Mar 14, 2010)

expired film creates color flaws that i think can be really interesting at times, but then again can also ruin a good photo.

here are two from fujifilm X-TRA that expired in 2005


----------



## RancerDS (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting photos of bland subjects which demonstrate a good range of colour.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 15, 2010)

It's fun.  Most of the time that I've used expired film, I had a local shop give me a bunch, I still get perfect results, as far as the film goes.  A couple of times though, I've gotten results somewhat similiar to yours, and it's just a crap shoot to see what you're going to get, or as Forest said, "life is like a box of chocolates........."

J.


----------



## hower610 (Mar 16, 2010)

After a roll of film is shot, how log can it be kept before development? What are the possible risks to the roll if kept too long before development?


----------



## Joves (Mar 16, 2010)

hower610 said:


> After a roll of film is shot, how log can it be kept before development? What are the possible risks to the roll if kept too long before development?


 I have kept some until it got near the expiration date then deveoped it with no problems. Depends on how it is stored. If you leanve it in your car then it goes bad faster from the constant temperature changes. If you use expired film then get it processed soon after it is shot.


----------



## hower610 (Mar 16, 2010)

Joves said:


> hower610 said:
> 
> 
> > After a roll of film is shot, how log can it be kept before development? What are the possible risks to the roll if kept too long before development?
> ...



I have 8 -10 rolls ox film I shot 5 plus years ago. It was not expired when I shot it. It has been kept in a cool and dry area.


----------



## AaramSafai (Mar 18, 2010)

a.rodgers said:


> expired film creates color flaws that i think can be really interesting at times, but then again can also ruin a good photo.
> 
> here are two from fujifilm X-TRA that expired in 2005



Sooooooo cool!! I def. want to try this now!! problem is.... where do you get your hands on some expired film?   Im gonna have to buy some and wait! :er:


----------



## cnutco (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sure that I have some expired film at the house.  I will have to break out the old Minolta SLR.


----------



## AaramSafai (Mar 18, 2010)

cnutco said:


> I am sure that I have some expired film at the house.  I will have to break out the old Minolta SLR.



lol lucky! I really wanna try this! post the pics when your done! I wanna see more expired film shots.


----------



## den9 (Mar 18, 2010)

all i use is expired film, 3 bucks a roll cant beat it.


----------



## a.rodgers (Mar 20, 2010)

i got a whole freezer full for free from a local newspaper company :er:


----------



## JSpedding (Mar 20, 2010)

I have recently been using 5x4 film from 1983 and hand developing it, really takes photography back to basics, theres a few samples here:

Jak Spedding Photography


----------



## stephen (Mar 23, 2010)

My only experience with expired film was that it was so old that the coating on the film pealed in spots as the film unwound in the camera.   So the images had blown out hole in them when I scanned them.  It was ugly.


----------

